# UK spouse visa... savings route



## lleuci (May 31, 2013)

Hi there...

Hubbie and I are anxiously waiting for the outcome of our application (we're 6 weeks into our wait ).

We've had 1 refusal which was probably in part due to the confusing nature of the financial requirements. 

This time we have gone the savings route. I'm the Brit and haven't worked for a while as I've been off having babies! These rules are soooo unfair if the Brit is a stay at home mum!!

Anyways - my question is if you meet the 62,500 in savings are there many/any situations where people have been refused visas? We sent in an accommodation offer letter and their council tax bill. Apart from that what else can they refuse it on. Our relationship is solidly provable - 3 babies over 4.5 yrs should help prove that. 

I'm just stressing. I've heard that spouse applications from Aus are taking about 10 weeks to get back from Manila... arghhhhhh I hate this waiting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

lleuci said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Hubbie and I are anxiously waiting for the outcome of our application (we're 6 weeks into our wait ).
> 
> ...


I have an similar situation like you, as I had a refusal before and I am now waiting for my second application's outcome. It have been 9 week, but I Am applying from Malaysia.

we were on the cash savings route for first application, reason of refusal was one of our account wasn't open prior 6 months, as we were moving from Singapore to Malaysia and we just did an transfer to the new account. ( we thought with the transferring proof they could accept it) well, our mistake.

We have a year old daughter and we been living together for 3 years, UKBA didn't comment anything part from the financial requirement.

We are now going for the CAT B route, as my husband found a job in UK while we waiting for the first application approval.

I am not an expert on this forum but I hope we both get the approval this time round. 

Sorry if I wasn't answering your question but I just thought of sharing my worries here too. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

lleuci said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Hubbie and I are anxiously waiting for the outcome of our application (we're 6 weeks into our wait ).
> 
> ...


Hi there, I applied relying just on savings as well and was successful. And I have read quite a few successful cases via the savings route. As a matter of fact, all cases I read on the Chinese forum relying on savings are successful. 

I don't know what exactly your submitted, but it looks like a straight forward case to me. Good luck.


----------

